# Cosmos the restorer



## PC Master Race (Nov 19, 2020)

Basically I'm making a new thread with things cleaned-up and not an absolute mess. All the details are in spoilers so the page won't be cramped with texts, and all arts of him (including new ones) are in this first post.

NAME : Cosmos
SPECIES : mammoth-minotaur
BODY BUILD : 8'







Check out my other sona, Sol : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/sol-wacom-the-upgrader.1672498/


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 6, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> *- WEAPONS TO SUMMON -*​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Elements
> ...


Ah yes, quality craftsmanship. Once again, you make some mighty fine weapons!


----------



## Underlord Veles (Dec 11, 2020)

Also wonderful to be around


----------



## Underlord Veles (Dec 15, 2020)

it going to be lovely to read  and your going to be powerful i love it


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 18, 2020)

Honorable mention and sincere thank to my dearest daughter Galaxy ( @Snowfurry360 ), who has been the biggest support and help to make all my ideas and lores possible.
I could never have done it without her. She means the entire cosmos to me.


----------



## Underlord Veles (Dec 18, 2020)

Nicely  done


----------



## Underlord Veles (Dec 22, 2020)

Rer keep it up son


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

Very interesting story there!  I like how these characters were bonded with, and were moved in such a way! True way with words pal! Keep up the amazing stuff!


----------

